# Arcadia Light Unit & Reflector Problem!



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi

Im just interested to see if anyone else has had the same problems because i am seriously :censor:

I have a 14/15W Arcadia T8 light unit (with an Arcadia 7% UV bulb) and over it i had Arcadias metal light reflector.

The company stipidly made the light reflector with plastic bulb clips, they used to make metal ones as spares but have since stopped making the metal ones!

I have had the unit a year or so now with no problems, on second or third bulb now. Then the other day there was a huge ***SNAP*** sound and fizzing...

I swear i nearly had a nervous breakdown!!

The two plastic clips had melted onto the bulb (the bulb over heated for some reason) the melted plastic was fizzing and it blew the bulb. It took me a few days to get a new bulb and set that up but nope... unit is dead as a dodo... (checked thestarter as well!). Now im going to have to wait a week for my replacement light unit to come through because they WILL be replacing it.

I got it through work and so will get it replaced as well but Im :censor: because George my veiled Chameleon hasnt got any UV 
Also really worrying is that the whole light unit going bang like it did... didnt trip any of the electrics on the house!?

I like Arcadia very much, far better than Hagens reptile products but this is worrying and why on earth would they make a unit with plastic clips!? The bulbs endcaps and the sealing rings have completely melted!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

by plastic bulb clips, do you mean the ones that you screw to the roof of the viv, rather than the ones that connect to the starter?

if you mean the ones for the viv, just go to B&Q / DIY shop and get some pipe brackets from the plumbing section


and the Arcadia bloke is on here, Arcadiajohn... so he'll probably see your rant and be ready for you


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

Whhoopppps *edits post sheepishly* LOL

I meant the brackets from the light reflector to hold it onto the bulb, TBH until i upgrade his viv, i will just sit the reflector on top, attatching it to the bulb at this point makes little difference.

I tried setting the UV up inside the viv but George was having none of it and kept trying to get to the bulb so it has to be above his Viv until he grows enough to warant me getting his last custom build viv.


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

*sits waiting for John*

Work was delightfully unhelpful and told me to 'go bloomin sort it out myself'. I dont even know if i can get it sorted out as a return *sigh*


----------



## littlefoot (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi I didn't know you could get 7% tubes? Unless you mean the compact ?


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

Whoops, thats a typo, is 6%  sorry!

Arcadia the leaders in pet-care lighting technology - D3 Reptile Lamp


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

sounds like to me the ballast may have failed. i had this happen to an aquarium. one day the ballast just stopped working. had to get a replacement ballast which was not the easiest thing in the world when its a build in lighting unit.


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

Probably was the ballast, i've just realised now that the unit i have been using isnt even the one i actually ordered a year ago LOL. The trouble with buying it through a wholesaler, i think the only difference i can see is the removable leads but i have the aquatic unit rather than the reptile one *sigh*

Should be able to call a few people today. Why me??? I swear everyrthing goes wrong for me... just found i got 3 tyres to replace on my car and my lamder sensor needs replacing now as well...


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Moogloo said:


> Probably was the ballast, i've just realised now that the unit i have been using isnt even the one i actually ordered a year ago LOL. The trouble with buying it through a wholesaler, i think the only difference i can see is the removable leads *but i have the aquatic unit rather than the reptile one *sigh*
> *
> .


isn't the only difference that the aquatic one is a sealed unit and can handle moisture?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

This is most uncommon, we guaranty the controllers for five years for one reason only.....they never go wrong. 

Please p.m me with you details and I'll run through a few things with you, 

You say you got it via work? Who do you work for? 

Wouldnt it be better to have contacted me personally if your in our trade as it happened! I could have helped before you had time to get this upset.

P.m me

John courteney-smith. Arcadia products.


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

Sorted!! 

I couldnt sort it as i had to query it through work to see if i needed to do it through wholesaler.

I was more hacked off because having moved back in with my parents, they nearly killed me when the bulb shattered, the unit melted down and it didnt trip anything so they are on my case now >.< parents are so unecessary!!

Will make another post because i am more than happy!!

PS- John, we have met before but im a lurker at the shop, you wont remember me LOL Kat (aka Twiglet) you would be more likely to remember at Bourne End (though im not there now)


----------

